# Is your Golden a Ball Hound?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I have never had a golden who was absolutely CRAZY about balls until Thai. Thai always has at least one ball in his mouth ready to play fetch. When I go into the tub, Thai is there ready to drop the ball into the water for me to give it back to him. He even goes to sleep with his head over his balls and the ball is the first thought that goes through his head in the morning. Yes, I'm greeted even before I get out of bed with a ball! If I'm not quick about getting out of bed, Thai will throw a ball right at my face - GET UP & PLAY!!! If he's not playing ball, he's whining or crying as if to say "Let's play!!!"

Even with snow, Thai will search until he has that ball! 

I'm thinking that Thai would be an AMAZING flyball dog. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks is stuffy obsessed.  

And actually this is a tiny bit funny, but we have a Detroit Tigers pillow (it's furry and has a Detroit Tiger head) that he is convinced is a HUGE stuffy. 

After he kept grabbing it and taking it down to his bedroom to sleep with, we've given up and let it be a stuffy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit is nuts,for them, just like spencer was. Kooper doesn't care much, when younger he chewed them up, cambridge, doesn't care.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

YES!!! Lincoln is my ball hound. When we go out to play, it's not enough to have his own ball, he needs to have Reno's and Austin's as well. I actually have a picture of him with 3 balls in his mouth!! 

I thought no dog could be more obsessed with balls than my bridge boy Phoenix, but I have to say that Lincoln has him beat!!! 

Austin will play ball. He retrieves it, brings it back and drops it nicely......just because he wants a treat!!! He is what I would say.....food obsessive!

Reno plays ball but he just carries it around with him and brings it back when he wants a treat. He has no real obsessions.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

YES!!!!!
Bentley has to have an orange squeaky tennis ball by Kong, and he is OBSESSED! In fact, I cannot tell you the guilt I feel when I have to take them away, because I put my daughter down for a nap and he barks LOUDLY :no: if it rolls under the couch. (which happens 50 times a day!)

I brought home a new 4 pack the other day, they were still in the netting. I was bringing in the bags, put them on the counter top, and the next thing I see is Bentley running around the kitchen with the 4 in his mouth, still in the netting!!

I was going to create a thread about this, so thank you!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner and Sasha are also ball obsessed. They always have one in their mouth. They love racquetballs and tennis balls!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Tucker is the most ball obsessed Dog I have ever seen. I am sure it is OCD because it manifests itself in other forms too, such as pacing, and licking his paw.  It's easier to let him chase a ball....


----------



## ben-man (Jan 24, 2012)

Our guy, Mack is ball obsessed, but we switched to the orange, plastic road-hockey balls, because he was destroying the tennis balls. He loves mutilating any kind of toy In fact. I think he's OCD because whenever he gets a new squeaky toy, within 10 minutes, he'll have it ripped apart in the back yard looking for the squeaker (usually a small plastic "bubble" with a stem at one end). When he's finally found it, he'll come back in the house and run around biting it so it squeaks as if to announce to everyone that he's found the proverbial prize inside. It scares the heck out of me because I'm always terrified that he'll swallow it - hasn't happened yet because we usually take it away as soon as he puts it down.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Dakota is ball crazy, stick crazy, anything she can carry around or fetch. I usually have to clean off the porch once a week of the sticks she tries to convince me would be great indoor toys, like she doesn't have enough toys inside...


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna could care less  Kinda bummed out by that cuz we're missing out on an easy way to exercise  Oh well.......... He doesn't go nuts for birds either lol... He would make a terrible field golden hahaha


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer doesn't really seem to care about them either. Every once in a blue moon he might want to play with one. Our last golden and both of my mom's labs have never been obsessed, either.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My 4.5 year old Golden is more obsessed with bumpers especially when swimming. He would go on forever retrieving bumpers. When it's time to relax he has to have his stuffed duckie.

My 16 week old is obsessed with bumpers wrapped with bird wings. If he had his choice he would want pigeons only.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Female Kye wants something in her mouth be it a ball, a stuffed toy, a stick..whatever. She greets you with a toy in her mouth and sometimes takes a toy in her mouth on our walks. 

Male Coop, is a lousy retriever, no interest in balls or toys, but loves to lay around eatting sticks (always finds them).


----------



## Darenka (Jan 18, 2012)

Not even Elizabethan cone collars slowed my ball crazed pup down. I'd have to get several because they would be destroyed before she was allowed to be cone head free. 

Laika has slowed down in her golden years, but she still wants to carry a ball most of the day. She uses them as a massage ball to get to that special spot. After all these years, I still smile when I see her set up for a ball massage and a good roll.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Bridge boy Taz was so ball obsessed, he slept with a ball in his mouth most of the time.

Remy is all about the ball too. I have to put them away in order to get him to eat or at bed time. If I didn't put them away at night, he'd wake me up in the middle of the night wanting to play ball.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I didnt know how to vote because BaWaaJige will play with a ball until the cows come home if that is what you give him. He really perfers his bumpers. He will play with a frisbee for hours also. My guy loves to play. He is just cute as we are doing hunt training with him even when we are not out working him he sits at our side waits for you throw and send him even if it is a game of frisbee or fetch. My sisters dog knows when it is a game and when it is work Jige treats it all working fun.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola HAS to have SOMETHING IN HER MOUTH- to go outside- come in from outside- to leave a room- ANYTHING will do. If her toys are not available- she will grab whatever is handy- remote controls are a favorite.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Layla is totally ball obsessed! Even to the point that she has to carry not one but two in her mouth at all times LOL. She keeps trying for three but her mouth is not quite big enough, she can squeeze one of those egg squeakers in along with two balls. We are also expected to throw both balls at one time, she catches one in her mouth and one in her paws...my goofy girl.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes. He loves to play fetch. He does much better indoors if I can get him tired out chasing a ball around.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jazz is absolutely ball obsessed. She will routinely carry 2-3 balls in her mouth and drop them in our laps. She is a bit OCD with the whole thing. Her favorite is her large Red Kong ball followed by rubber balls on a string. Tennis balls are low on her list.

Magic liked her tennis balls but also enjoyed the stuffies and nylabones. She was more well rounded. Maverick is more like Magic.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ben-man said:


> Our guy, Mack is ball obsessed, but we switched to the orange, plastic road-hockey balls, because he was destroying the tennis balls. He loves mutilating any kind of toy In fact. I think he's OCD because whenever he gets a new squeaky toy, within 10 minutes, he'll have it ripped apart in the back yard looking for the squeaker (usually a small plastic "bubble" with a stem at one end). When he's finally found it, he'll come back in the house and run around biting it so it squeaks as if to announce to everyone that he's found the proverbial prize inside. It scares the heck out of me because I'm always terrified that he'll swallow it - hasn't happened yet because we usually take it away as soon as he puts it down.


Welcome to the Forum! Glad to have you with us. I hope you'll start a new thread and tell us more about Mack and your adventures with him. :wavey:


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

Abby is very much obsessed with tennis balls, our neighbor plays tennis and brings her the used tennis balls every Thursday.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

ben-man said:


> Our guy, Mack is ball obsessed, but we switched to the orange, plastic road-hockey balls, because he was destroying the tennis balls. He loves mutilating any kind of toy In fact. I think he's OCD because whenever he gets a new squeaky toy, within 10 minutes, he'll have it ripped apart in the back yard looking for the squeaker (usually a small plastic "bubble" with a stem at one end). When he's finally found it, he'll come back in the house and run around biting it so it squeaks as if to announce to everyone that he's found the proverbial prize inside. It scares the heck out of me because I'm always terrified that he'll swallow it - hasn't happened yet because we usually take it away as soon as he puts it down.


Try lacrosse balls - they last forever! They're the only balls we buy (by the dozen). They come in various colours as well - blue, orange, yellow, hot pink. My guys LOVE them!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

All 3 of mine are ball obsessed, I've had to hide them because it was getting out of hand, now they have taken to stealing my oranges to play with


----------



## nofate (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't say Beau was obsessed with balls although he could carry three at a time. He had the oddest habit of pulling the fuzz off tennis balls.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Jake hasn't settled on any one kind of toy yet --- he likes the "squeaky" noises coming from the toys...I really want him to be a ball hog...I keep trying to get him interested and he has some but not alot. But then again he is only 3 months....hes got time


----------



## Stratocaps (Jan 30, 2011)

My Spencer is always begging for a toss...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Tucker loves his balls, but unfortunately, he loves his sticks even more. Ugh.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh - the fuzz pulling! Yuck Our family room has a neon-green hue to it most of the time.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I see i already posted on this.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Not one of my dogs...but yes most Goldens are crazy about tennis balls!!! My first golden was sure crazy about them. I'd take her out fishing in the middle of no where and she'd show up with a tennis ball...where it came from I have no idea???

Then my brother told me that tennis balls were bad for their teeth...so of course I googled it and found out he was right. I talked to my vet about it and he said he wasn't sure about the problem with the teeth but went on to say that he did have a big lab once that had swallowed a tennis ball. He went on to say believe it or not he passed the darn thing.

So I kinda switched over to bumpers instead of tennis balls...one of the last walks I took old Sammie on before her trip to the bridge...where I had to constantly wait for her to catch up...out of no where again she showed up with a tennis in her mouth and a very happy tail. I sure miss my old girl...

Pete


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

omg, my golden? forget about it. if he hears one, sees one, it's his or else it's war


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn isn't allowed to play with balls just hanging around the house (the teeth issue), but when we play fetch, he's crazed. He can get four tennis balls in his mouth, and because we live down the street from a tennis court, his current collection of tennis balls is 183!!!! He can spot a tennis ball under a foot of leaf litter a half mile away


----------

